

Gary V: storytelling, without it, even the best startups fail - andrewwhalen
http://delvenews.com/wonklens/gary-vaynerchuk/

======
th0ma5
No mention of failure? What things has Gary V failed at?

~~~
andrewwhalen
I think he would say he hasn't failed at his ventures because he's so
tirelessly engaged with his users.

